# Gynexin



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Sep 2007)

ok...this is embarassing but i couldnt care less...

...Man boobs ...I read this pill kills them...anybody know anything about it...over and above all the ads on a google search?


----------



## Cathryn (22 Sep 2007)

Hahah. Not sure, but I did read that any toiletries with tea tree oil gives men man boobs, so clear out your bathroom!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (22 Sep 2007)

Now that is interesting. i didnt know that. I use tea tree shampoo all the time.


----------



## User169 (22 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Now that is interesting. i didnt know that. I use tea tree shampoo all the time.



The study Catherine is referring to only looked at young boys. I don't think there was any suggestion that it applies to adults.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (22 Sep 2007)

...dam for a minute there I thought this was going to be easy!


----------



## Blonde (24 Sep 2007)

How on earth can oil you put on your skin change your internal hormones or the way you store fat?!!!! When I last looked my skin was er, water proof and oil proof. I know some hormones can be absorbed through the skin and some drugs such as nicotine but oil?!!


----------



## col (24 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ok...this is embarassing but i couldnt care less...
> 
> ...Man boobs ...I read this pill kills them...anybody know anything about it...over and above all the ads on a google search?




As your wieght goes ,so will your man boobs,its just another place energy can be stored.


----------



## Twenty Inch (24 Sep 2007)

Blonde said:


> How on earth can oil you put on your skin change your internal hormones or the way you store fat?!!!! When I last looked my skin was er, water proof and oil proof. I know some hormones can be absorbed through the skin and some drugs such as nicotine but oil?!!



Hi Blonde

You're normally better informed about health than this. Skin will absorb a lot of different substances. You can rub vodka on your skin and get drunk, for instance. Pregnant women are advised against using a range of different massage oils as they can affect blood pressure and have other effects.

Although I think the only cure for manboobs is bigger shirts.


----------



## Blonde (24 Sep 2007)

I just haven't seen any research about this tea tree oil problem myself, so can't comment. It sounds like another OTT health scare based on I don't know what research, so until I've read it I can't take it as read and wont make up my own mind on it. It'll be interesting to see how many overweight people throw out all their tee tree oil stuff and blame it on that though....


----------



## skwerl (24 Sep 2007)

ginger. don't go near pregnant wimmin with any beauty product containing ginger.
not sure what happens, maybe they explode.
anyway, natural products do all sorts. Where do you think all the world's drugs come from? They're found in nature and then synthesised, eg NSAIDs from pineapple. Most of the cool treatments for this and that come from the rainforests so it stands to reason that a natural oil may have certain side-effects with certain people.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2007)

> You can rub vodka on your skin and get drunk




...I HAVE to try that


----------



## Twenty Inch (24 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...I HAVE to try that



Try cutting a hole in a watermelon and pouring the vodka into it instead. Then eat the melon. It's MUCH nicer.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2007)

..will it help man boobs?


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2007)

Blonde said:


> I just haven't seen any research about this tea tree oil problem myself, so can't comment. It sounds like another OTT health scare based on I don't know what research, so until I've read it I can't take it as read and wont make up my own mind on it. It'll be interesting to see how many overweight people throw out all their tee tree oil stuff and blame it on that though....



Well here's the paper so you can make your own mind up (although you'll have to register). 

http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/short/356/5/479

As I said earlier, the study relates only to boys.


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...I HAVE to try that



Try rubbing DMSO on your skin first


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2007)

DMSO???...sorry ...bit dim me see


...I was just thinking how much more fun going out for a drink could be if this practice was more 'accepted' amoungst people


----------



## User169 (24 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> DMSO???...sorry ...bit dim me see
> 
> 
> ...I was just thinking how much more fun going out for a drink could be if this practice was more 'accepted' amoungst people



It enhances the permeability of the skin so should help the vodka to be absorbed more quickly.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Sep 2007)

Delftse Post said:


> Well here's the paper so you can make your own mind up (although you'll have to register).
> 
> http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/short/356/5/479
> 
> As I said earlier, the study relates only to boys.



I didn't realise it only applies to boys....but surely boys and men aren't THAT different??? I accept that there's potentially more than just this to BTFB's moobs, but it's worth a try!

And yes, what you put on your skin and on your scalp in particular is incredibly quickly absorbed into your system...which is a good argument for organic skincare and hair stuff!!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Sep 2007)

I am going to start washing my hair in vodka from now on..hopefully that will sort things out.


----------



## Blonde (25 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I am going to start washing my hair in vodka from now on..hopefully that will sort things out.



 Like it!

Mmm, regarding the vodka melon thing - rum is good when poured into a jar of dried apriciots and left for three months (if you can leave it this long!). Then drink the liquer (sweet and apricotty) and eat apricots (explosively alcoholic) V good. Works best with dark or amber rum.


----------



## Blonde (25 Sep 2007)

Delftse Post said:


> Well here's the paper so you can make your own mind up (although you'll have to register).
> 
> http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/short/356/5/479
> 
> As I said earlier, the study relates only to boys.



Cheers for that. _Three_ boys isn't enough to conclude anything from though, IMO. It's basically only anecdotal evidence, so I'll have to wait and see if there is some more evidence of this from a much larger sample before I could make up my mind. Also as you said, this relates only to pre-pubescent kids, not adult men (or women). It's certainly interesting when taken alongside the breast cancer and other hormonal research listed, but there just isn't enough known yet about the dosages involved or about what other factors are involved to make some people more prone to this. If it were true that all/any amount of exposure to Lavender or tea tree oil caused this in every one (or even every boy) who was exposed to it, then just about every pre-pubescent male would have this problem, as these oils are found in many things - not just toiletries but also household cleaners and air fresheners, washing powders and fabric conditioners. So, there must be a dosage issue as well as other factors involved.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (27 Sep 2007)

it's a dam good excuse though


----------



## Maz (27 Sep 2007)

How about wearing a _really _tight-fitting base layer?!


----------



## domtyler (27 Sep 2007)

Just make the best of the situation by getting silicon implants, will give you something [else] to play with in the bath.


----------



## Camrider (22 Feb 2012)

I'll lay a £100 bet that Mike3132 is connected with that website. Spam. spam, spam.............


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2012)

Camrider said:


> I'll lay a £100 bet that Mike3132 is connected with that website. Spam. spam, spam.............


So, did you perform your civic duty and flag it?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2012)

Bye bye Mike3132!


----------

